# Portuguese knitting



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Take a look at this! It is so cool! For those that hate purling this is easier than knitting! I'm anxious to hear if anyone does this method.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I saw this awhile ago and tried it. It does seem easier but I am a creature of habit and I went back to the Continental style.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you much for the link :!:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I use Portuguese for purling long run(s). Switch back to continental for knit side. Honestly, I have not practiced Portuguese for the knit stitch. Need to do that. I use a safety pin with an opened up paper clip for a tension pin - attached to my shirt.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

CKnits said:


> I use Portuguese for purling long run(s). Switch back to continental for knit side. Honestly, I have not practiced Portuguese for the knit stitch. Need to do that. I use a safety pin with an opened up paper clip for a tension pin - attached to my shirt.


Good idea! I just wrapped it around my neck as I tried it fir the first time. I'm going to play with it to see how I like it. I think the purling in incredible!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I've used it for long stretches of purling. Don't use it for knitting.seems too complicated for knitting.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I've recently gotten into the Portuguese style of knitting. I find my tension is more even than when I knit Continental, and looser. Go figure. lol I've read that PK produces tighter stitches. Anyhow, I like it. I'm going to start my next project in PK. I expect I'll settle into my "natural" tension soon.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I've recently gotten into the Portuguese style of knitting. I find my tension is more even than when I knit Continental, and looser. Go figure. lol I've read that PK produces tighter stitches. Anyhow, I like it. I'm going to start my next project in PK. I expect I'll settle into my "natural" tension soon.


As I tried it I noticed my stitches were tighter, I think it is because I was trying to figure it out. I'm hoping as I get more comfortable with it I won't knit so tight. Normally, continental style, my tension is great!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

I love Portuguese knitting, mostly for purling but I'm getting used to regular knitting as well. It's also great for ribbing or when you're changing back and forth between knitting and purling. There is very little movement of your hands, basically your left thumb flicks the yarn over the right hand needle. I don't really like tensioning the yarn over the back of my neck (although it works in a pinch). I also don't like using a pin on my clothes. So I've repurposed a magnetic holder for eyeglasses and an earring, as shown below. The magnets are REALLY strong, be careful you don't accidentally launder it on a shirt as it will stick to the side of the machine and pull the heck out of your shirt--speaking from experience! Anyway, it makes removing the yarn really easy when you have to get up quickly! Love Portuguese knitting!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> I love Portuguese knitting, mostly for purling but I'm getting used to regular knitting as well. It's also great for ribbing or when you're changing back and forth between knitting and purling. There is very little movement of your hands, basically your left thumb flicks the yarn over the right hand needle. I don't really like tensioning the yarn over the back of my neck (although it works in a pinch). I also don't like using a pin on my clothes. So I've repurposed a magnetic holder for eyeglasses and an earring, as shown below. The magnets are REALLY strong, be careful you don't accidentally launder it on a shirt as it will stick to the side of the machine and pull the heck out of your shirt--speaking from experience! Anyway, it makes removing the yarn really easy when you have to get up quickly! Love Portuguese knitting!


I love your ingenuity! I'm not sure what a magnet eyeglass holder is and I don't recognize it from your picture. I'm going to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I think,- Portuguese knitting is good and easy, but I am very comfortable with Continental knitting for now ! I don't know ,if it be painful for my hands in future, then Portuguese would be a good choice !


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

I taught myself Portuguese knitting about two years ago. I absolutely love it. Wanted to learn it for the sake of purling and not having to drop the needle while doing so. (Never could get the hang of Continental purling.) I'll admit that knit part was harder to learn, but once it clicked, it was so easy. Once you learn it, it's very fast, it seems to provide less stress on wrists and fingers, and the stitches are consistent and even. I just wrap the yarn around my neck. Works out great. As you might be able to tell, I'm a fan.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I do use this method of purling....I learned how to knit from my grandmother and she used this method to knit and purl. Now, that I picked up knitting again, I learned to knit continental style but cannot master the purling, so, I tried the Portuguese method. I haven't bought the pin yet, I use a pin that I found around the house.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to attend some classes with Andrea Wong and learn the Portugese style of knitting. She has some YouTube videos and she has also made 3 DVD's that cover every thing from the basics to two-color knitting. 

I knit this way most of the time now.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I was fortunate enough to attend some classes with Andrea Wong and learn the Portugese style of knitting. She has some YouTube videos and she has also made 3 DVD's that cover every thing from the basics to two-color knitting.
> 
> I knit this way most of the time now.


Thanks for this! I saw on Craftsy they offer a class. I might try it after I practice a bit.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

My mother used to knit this way with the yarn through a safety pin. I was so happy to find a YouTube video showing how my mom used to knit. I do knit this way but not all the time. I recently taught myself Continental but I throw mostly as that is how I started. I use all three methods and alternate when my hands hurt. I use a safety pin with a paper clip so I can slide the yarn in and out easily. Came up with this idea when my yarn broke trying to get it out of the saftey pin. I think it is the easiest method to keep tension good without trying or thinking about it.


----------



## MariaCristina Ferreira (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi everyone.
Referring to the topic Portuguese knitting style introduced yesterday I would like to say that I have been knitting since I was 8 and ALWAYS in Portuguese knitting style which is comfortable, easy and very productive and cannot imagine how to knit in any other style.
Although this is my first post I have been connected and reading all your comments since I joined to the forum, almost 8 years ago, and learned a lot with all of you: your comments, your instructions, your help.
All are very kind in supporting who needs help.
It has been a pleasure.
I am Brazilian, living in Brazil and my English skills are not so good to keep long conversations, but in my daily routines reading this forum is the first thing I do every day. It has been nice.
Blesses to everyoneand so long.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

MariaCristina Ferreira said:


> Hi everyone.
> Referring to the topic Portuguese knitting style introduced yesterday I would like to say that I have been knitting since I was 8 and ALWAYS in Portuguese knitting style which is comfortable, easy and very productive and cannot imagine how to knit in any other style.
> Although this is my first post I have been connected and reading all your comments since I joined to the forum, almost 8 years ago, and learned a lot with all of you: your comments, your instructions, your help.
> All are very kind in supporting who needs help.
> ...


8 years and this is your first post! Wow! I think your English is great! I want to say Welcome even though you have been reading for a long time!


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I watched Andrea Wong video and have been doing the Portuguese style for few months. As my wrist were hurting and I had to get some knitting done. I Love It!!!! I have learned both Purl & Knitting. I did buy a Lap Pin but I find that I have better tension if I go around my neck. Although I will keep trying with the pin. I, also, am a thrower but I have even learned continental style too!!! I am getting better at Portuguese so I will stick with that! Hands & wrist don't hurt so much when I do the Portuguese style..... Love It!!!!!


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

I saw this video the other day perhaps it was craftsy? Thought it was interesting and would like to try it. Don't know what I would use for a knitting pin. I will try it around my neck and see how that works. Thanks for the link.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Goalkprsmom said:


> I saw this video the other day perhaps it was craftsy? Thought it was interesting and would like to try it. Don't know what I would use for a knitting pin. I will try it around my neck and see how that works. Thanks for the link.


I like the paperclip on a safety pin idea. Currently I've been using a pin style locking stitch marker on a safety pin. I misplaced the knitting pin I got as a gift  but a *real* one isn't a necessity. The pretty ones look more like jewelry for those of us who tend to forget we're wearing a knitting pin and head to the grocery store. Just the thought of the yarn round my neck makes me cringe; I can't even stand to wear necklaces. It would be much handier to not need a pin.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you for the safety pin/paper clip idea! I'll certainly try it.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> Thank you for the safety pin/paper clip idea! I'll certainly try it.


It works like a charm. Just slide the yarn in and out of end on the paper clip.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I like the paperclip on a safety pin idea. Currently I've been using a pin style locking stitch marker on a safety pin. I misplaced the knitting pin I got as a gift  but a *real* one isn't a necessity. The pretty ones look more like jewelry for those of us who tend to forget we're wearing a knitting pin and head to the grocery store. Just the thought of the yarn round my neck makes me cringe; I can't even stand to wear necklaces. It would be much handier to not need a pin.


I don't like the neck thing either. I just think the oils from your hair would get into the yarn.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> It works like a charm. Just slide the yarn in and out of end on the paper clip.


Thanks for the confidence booster. :lol: I think I am approaching this with way too much apprehension, but I certainly am going to make an effort.


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

HI, yes I use the "Portuguese" method for purling rows. I can do the knit as well but my tension is all out.ONE day when I have time I will try and use both. I do find the purl method so much easier though.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I watched a YouTube of this a while back-very curious about it and might try to do it-seems like it would really relieve hand pain.


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, but I was working with some thick, stiff yarn and the base of my thumb began to ache after a while.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

SueWilson49 said:


> Yes, but I was working with some thick, stiff yarn and the base of my thumb began to ache after a while.


That's what happens to me and I get mad. It is my favorite way to knit. I find it the most comfortable and wish I could knit for longer periods.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

It does relieve hand pain, I have been doing it for a month now. I have very short hair and my chair is close to air vent. I don't sweat!!! So that's why I started using around the neck style. Now I have a Portuguese lapel pin.... it works great!!!! I love your idea of the safety pin and paper clip. Thank you...


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

The neat thing is you always have a pin and paper clip available. I think most people do. I have misplaced many and probably sucked some up in the vacuum. But I jus get another pin and clip without breaking the bank.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I too love Portuguese style knitting . I tried it when I was in too much pain from my shoulders to my finger tips that I could hardly knit a stitch . It was amazing . I started after watching a utube video . Then DH bought me one of Andrea Wong's dvds and her book . I have only learned the basics as my joints are easier and it's easier to knit my usual style . As you can probably guess I am sold on the style . 
The best of luck if you decide to give it a go .


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

CKnits said:


> I use Portuguese for purling long run(s). Switch back to continental for knit side. Honestly, I have not practiced Portuguese for the knit stitch. Need to do that. I use a safety pin with an opened up paper clip for a tension pin - attached to my shirt.


that is what i do Purl-Portuguese, knit-continental.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> It works like a charm. Just slide the yarn in and out of end on the paper clip.


I did it. Made pin, cast on and knitted 23 rows....It looks very similar to the wash cloth I knit for my dad when I was five...I will persevere, though. It is a lot of fun and could become a great habit if I'm lucky. :!: :!:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

I also appreciate that P st., and then K in Continental.
"blessedinMO", I love your attitude, gal!!!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I love challenges.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I love challenges.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are familiar with the Norwegian style of purling when doing the continental, you'll see a similarity to the Portuguese style of stockinette stitch. They both take practice.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Have seen this before. Very interesting.


----------



## jadeeyes10 (Nov 13, 2012)

Learned this method a couple of years ago as I have hand issues. Barely have to move my hands now, and use it all the time. Another bonus has been that my tension is much more even - tension on my purl rows used to be different from my knit rows - not any more!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

docdot said:


> I also appreciate that P st., and then K in Continental.
> "blessedinMO", I love your attitude, gal!!!!


Yaaahhaa! Stayed up late last night and knit a respectable looking swatch for a new cardigan. Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks. Am going to give this a go! Am trying to do Continental. Think the knit is OK but cant get the hang of purl. Maybe Portuguese is the way to go?!


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm going to give that a try very soon, thanks for sharing!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I am having a good time with it! But then, I am easily amused....


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Goalkprsmom said:


> I saw this video the other day perhaps it was craftsy? Thought it was interesting and would like to try it. Don't know what I would use for a knitting pin. I will try it around my neck and see how that works. Thanks for the link.


Here's what I use for a knitting "pin" they are inexpensive and readily available. When I take off the clip as I'm done knitting I leave the loop attached to the yarn so I don't lose it.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Here's what I use for a knitting "pin" they are inexpensive and readily available. When I take off the clip as I'm done knitting I leave the loop attached to the yarn so I don't lose it.


Another good idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

Bfirebough I am not sure what that is a picture of? I like the fact that it clips on with no holes in clothing. Thanks. I also thought of buying a couple of magnets and attaching one of the magnets to an old piece of jewelry. When I am ready to use it I would slide the one magnet under my shirt and place the magnetized jewelry in place from above. I based this on something that I read while researching this knitting technique.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Have not tried it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Here's what I use for a knitting "pin" they are inexpensive and readily available. When I take off the clip as I'm done knitting I leave the loop attached to the yarn so I don't lose it.


I like this, do you loop the yarn through the plastic?


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

The picture is a badge holder clip like you get at the office supply store. It works great. The magnet idea is a good one too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

There is a snap on the plastic you can open and put the yarn through. Also the clip is clothing friendly.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link and the tips. I'm looking forward to trying this method of knitting.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Here's what I use for a knitting "pin" they are inexpensive and readily available. When I take off the clip as I'm done knitting I leave the loop attached to the yarn so I don't lose it.


I also like this idea. Probably even better than a magnet. I just know I don't want a pin, although there are some pretty ones out there, and even pins for multiple color knitting. Hmmmm...


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw the clip holder and thought of the cords with a clip attached to it to hold my casino card that I need to put into the slot machine. I can wear this around my neck or take off the cord and clip it to my shoulder.(the ring that holds the clip is perfect when knitting bulky yarns. Thanks everyone for the many ideas for pinning.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

Can I by a knitting book, in Australia, on the Portuguese knitting. I have no idea how it is done and also, have never heard of it before today.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't know of a particular book but I found YouTube videos on the subject that were very helpful.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

18931924 said:


> Can I by a knitting book, in Australia, on the Portuguese knitting. I have no idea how it is done and also, have never heard of it before today.


This is the best video I have seen.


----------

